# Google Hangouts Quick Reply - the feature that never will be... :(



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, as the title implies, I understand the futility of what I want. Hangouts, being a closed source proprietary Google app, can't be as easily modified as the old MMS app from AOSP was.

However, the lack of a Quick Reply option is killing me. I've taken to using Halo to get around it with Carbon ROM, but as much as I love Halo it's not perfect (especially in Carbon 4.3, no offense to the dev he works hard and I'm sure he'll fix it in the upcoming 4.4 build, but there are some bugs with the implementation in 4.3).

I guess what I'm trying to say is has anyone heard anything about anyone working on a solution for this annoying issue. Has Google suggested somewhere they might add the feature in? Has anyone suggested a mod is possible (highly unlikely). Are there any other workarounds I'm not aware of.

Otherwise, feel free to just post here and wax poetically about our beloved Quick Reply, doomed to die a slow death as MMS.apk becomes slowly obsolete and incompatible with each version of Android that will be released after this.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The old MMS app is still a part of AOSP, just like the stock browser is. Your ROM of choice just thinks you should be using something else apparently.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

yeah i know it is. guess I want to have my cake and eat it too here. oh well, given time im sure the community will come up with something awesome and creative. it alwys does.


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

You try SMS Xposed? You have to be rooted and have xposed framework installed but it adds quick reply to hangouts.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

